# OTA reception vs satellite signal loss



## RBob (Jan 30, 2006)

I have new 722 and 211k receivers and get good OTA signals from the locals with them. 

Will I be able to see these channels in the event of total satellite signal loss due to heavy rain? Any magic button pushes to get past the usual signal loss message displays?

I was offered a few threads on this topic before posting, but the newest is 4 years old so I don't know if the comments there are still valid.

The weather forecasts suggest I'll be able to find out for myself later this evening, but I'd rather be prepared, especially the part about getting around the signal loss displays.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If your signal is lost, you can go to the direct channel number for the your OTA signal by changing your TV channel to the channel number, example (CBS channel 14). Before doing so, you need to know what channel or input setting your TV is on to get your satellite signal. When you first turn on your HD TV, the input should be displayed. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



RBob said:


> I have new 722 and 211k receivers and get good OTA signals from the locals with them.
> 
> Will I be able to see these channels in the event of total satellite signal loss due to heavy rain? Any magic button pushes to get past the usual signal loss message displays?
> 
> ...


----------



## RBob (Jan 30, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> If your signal is lost, you can go to the direct channel number for the your OTA signal by changing your TV channel to the channel number, example (CBS channel 14). Before doing so, you need to know what channel or input setting your TV is on to get your satellite signal. When you first turn on your HD TV, the input should be displayed. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


I was hoping to be able to use the OTA tuner in the 211k, since that's where the antenna is connected.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I did further research and it would be used in the same manner as if the satellite signal was not lost. You would go directly to the channel for your OTA signal. Let's say CBS was channel 14 and you have alternate CBS channels, 14.1, 14.2.. You can go to these channels from your guide. Thanks.



RBob said:


> I was hoping to be able to use the OTA tuner in the 211k, since that's where the antenna is connected.


----------



## RBob (Jan 30, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I did further research and it would be used in the same manner as if the satellite signal was not lost. You would go directly to the channel for your OTA signal. Let's say CBS was channel 14 and you have alternate CBS channels, 14.1, 14.2.. You can go to these channels from your guide. Thanks.


Thanks for the quick response; I was afraid the STB would get stuck if there was no satellite signal.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I did further research and it would be used in the same manner as if the satellite signal was not lost. You would go directly to the channel for your OTA signal. Let's say CBS was channel 14 and you have alternate CBS channels, 14.1, 14.2.. You can go to these channels from your guide. Thanks.


Would the recording function still work on those ota channels?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you are receiving signal, you'll be able to record. Thanks.



MCHuf said:


> Would the recording function still work on those ota channels?


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I set up a favorites list of all my OTA channels. The guide can be accessed during the "searching for satellite" sequence, so I can easily get to the channels I want.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Usually when you get that "Signal Loss" message on the screen, changing the channel gets difficult. For me, I usually press menu, then guide an scroll down to one of the OTA channels (the ones in yellow) and select one.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

shadough said:


> Usually when you get that "Signal Loss" message on the screen, changing the channel gets difficult. For me, I usually press menu, then guide an scroll down to one of the OTA channels (the ones in yellow) and select one.


That is the only way it works on my VIP 612. You can't just pick a channel, it won't change.


----------

